# Schwinn Hornet



## marching_out (Dec 15, 2017)

Figured I'd post this here as well. Picked this up last weekend. Looks complete except for the gas cap...the most sought after part evidently. I have the capabilities to make a new cap but would like to get a couple of dimensions if possible. If anyone out there has one and could post the outside diameter and overall height of the cap, I would very much appreciate it. Also, a couple of close up picts would help with the design of the outside serrations (at least I think that is the how it is designed). I could guess at the dimensions and get close through trial and error but thought this might be quicker.


----------



## rhenning (Dec 15, 2017)

I just went and looked at some pictures of these and the seat is installed wrong.  The back mount goes to the fender mount hole not the rear axle mount.  That should level the seat.  Roger


----------

